# anti cheat client truble



## 3cl1pse (Sep 24, 2019)

I am trying to use a gaming client that is called faceit, but I can't use it for games because you have to activate the anti cheat client. I am unable to do so. when trying to activate it i get this text "
*"Warning: your system hasn't been patched against critical Windows security vulnerabilities"*
when I was trying to fix the error i came across this windows error aswell "_ Feature update to Windows 10, version 1803 x64 2019-06OOB - Error 0x80242006_" 
I have watched a lot of videos about bouth errors but i can't fix it.

my pc is an msi aegis 3
gtx1070
i7 7700
16gb ram
1tb hdd
250gb ssd

I whould be thankfull for every bit of help


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

See this
https://support.faceit.com/hc/en-us...-with-our-anti-cheat-client-?mobile_site=true

I am not at this stage suggesting that anything is wrong with the OS, however as you can see on the link, the question is
"Is it a properly licensed version of 10 or some manner of cracked activated Windows 10"

Presuming it is genuine the update error may well be caused by a third party AV program
You should if you are using one, such as Norton, AVG, etc see what happens if you totally disable it. You should also disconnect all external device except monitor mouse and keyboard
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4089834


----------



## 3cl1pse (Sep 24, 2019)

The PC is prebuilt from MSI som I ehould think that its not a vrakes Windows os

But i wil Try the other tips


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK
If you still cannot get it to update then when you post back I will offer other suggestions
The most frequent cause has been shown to be third party AV programs and some other third party software which has ben used, especially system maintenance tools and what are often called make your computer go faster apps


----------

